
GaussDB, “The World's First AI-Native” Database by Huawei - snaky
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d514e32636a4e34457a6333566d54/index.html
======
snaky
Literally

> From: huawei(dot)zhoujianpeng(at)huawei(dot)com

> step1: download postgresql-9.2.15-1-windows-binaries.zip

> step2: uncompress all sub-directories to "C:\Program Files\gaussdb"

[https://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/20160228050011.10543.1...](https://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/20160228050011.10543.11794@wrigleys.postgresql.org)

------
duxup
Not really much in that article that explains anything technically.

